# 5D Mark III video playback - horizontal lines appear at 5 mins 27 secs



## Vix (Apr 18, 2014)

Can anyone shed some light please....

At the 5 min 27 mark on playback of videos taken with my Mark III I get horizontal lines which continue to the end of the recording, rendering those last minutes gone :'( Have attached a screen shot around 5.27 mark.

If I playback to the end ON my Mark III the footage is visable - which leads me to think there's some issue that occurs on my Mac.

Anyone have any ideas?. Thanks in advance


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Vix.
Welcome to he forum. How did you transfer the video to your mac, I'm going to guess card reader as you say you can see it on the camera. Try downloading via USB from the camera, if that doesnt work you may have to play it fom the camera and record it, you may at least recover your video but may loose the ability to edit it. 
Once you either have the footage you want or have exhausted the ability to recover it to your satisfaction retire the memory card, what you describe sounds like data loss from a dodgy memory card! If it is dodgy you will be glad you retired it rather than loose another lot of footage. If it is not dodgy, it is a small cost for peace of mind!

Cheers Graham.



Vix said:


> Can anyone shed some light please....
> 
> At the 5 min 27 mark on playback of videos taken with my Mark III I get horizontal lines which continue to the end of the recording, rendering those last minutes gone :'( Have attached a screen shot around 5.27 mark.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vix (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Graham,

Yep transfer via card reader. Will definitely try via USB. 

No idea how I'd go about playing it from the camera/recording it on my laptop, but I'll cross that bridge should I get to it!.

Had not occurred to me that it might be the memory card... absolutely worth replacing. 

Thanks so much for your response, much appreciated! 

Vix


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Vix.
To record to your laptop you would need a video capture device of some kind, I was thinking record to a DVD recorder with svideo or RCA inputs. It would be somewhat inferior to USB but would perhaps salvage the footage.

Cheers Graham.



Vix said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Yep transfer via card reader. Will definitely try via USB.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vix (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Graham,

I'm glad you answered the question because unfortunately transfer via USB didn't resolve the issue  we don't have a DVD recorder any longer so I'll have a go at video capturing the clip.

Thank you so much for your help and advice, greatly appreciated!.

Vix


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi Vix.
Did I understand you correctly that you are able to watch the whole footage played back on the camera without lines appearing? Be careful and do some research, or possibly ask here for advice on video capture cards / USB dongles as hey are not all created equally even when looking at a similar priced group of devices! I had a great card from Miro until I had to upgrade windows versions and they dropped support! :'(

Cheers Graham.



Vix said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> I'm glad you answered the question because unfortunately transfer via USB didn't resolve the issue  we don't have a DVD recorder any longer so I'll have a go at video capturing the clip.
> 
> ...


----------



## dgatwood (Apr 22, 2014)

Vix said:


> If I playback to the end ON my Mark III the footage is visable - which leads me to think there's some issue that occurs on my Mac.



Try playing it back with VLC. If it looks right, it's a bug in OS X's video decoding code and/or in Canon's encoding code. Either way, worth filing a bug with Apple. If VLC won't play it, then it is almost *definitely* a bug in Canon's encoding code, because only their software can decode it correctly. I'm not sure how to deal with that.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Dgatwood, Vix.
I guess you could try a PC if you know someone that might let you try it, have you successfully downloaded video to your mac previously? 

Cheers Graham.



dgatwood said:


> Vix said:
> 
> 
> > If I playback to the end ON my Mark III the footage is visable - which leads me to think there's some issue that occurs on my Mac.
> ...


----------

